# Salting Shad?



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried salting fresh shad before freezing them? 

Last couple days I couldn't catch hardly any. Today I caught enough to last a few days. Some guy I ran into said he used to salt them before he froze them.

Will salted shad work as well as fresh?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If your useing it for flatheads live bait is usually better but I have salted sucker and froze it for cutbait for channels before


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Most all of my flatheads come on fresh cut, or frozen shad..I am gonna have to try salting them..just table salt?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

I remember a article in Field And Stream or InFisherman. It was about salted shad, the guy would tak a crock with a lid , start of with a layer of rock salt them shad , do that until you get the crock full. Then he would bury it in his garden for a couple of months. Yeah, I never tried it but it sounded nasty.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

buried crock pot full of shad....yeah...nasty is a good word  


I guess I"ll give salting them a try then. But I hope it does as well as fresh...the bite was on for sure last night...


----------

